# Another instrumental chicken pickin tune!



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys!

Here's my latest YouTube instrumental vid called, The Chase. Using my favourite amp of all time the Dr. Z Maz 18NR and these killer Chicken Picks! Feel free to subscribe to my channel for more vids and demos. Hope you dig it 






Cheers,
Kris


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

That was great - I really dug all the different instruments that you are playing and great chicken picking!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That chicken had a hint of camel. I liked it.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

really well done. enjoyed.!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I think you should call that chubby chicken pickens' there's a lot of meat in that video.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Fantastic work man! Great song too.


----------

